
Why It's Almost Impossible to Skip a Stone 89 Times - peter_retief
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GWL8Gt-BsQ&fbclid=IwAR3TqwBA4tX6yv9yRWdkRsAI_rXTNBj4Ok79xhJy6QHx9Tz1ip54UTi32A0
======
peter_retief
Personal best is about 12 skips

